# Prince Albert



## Rancid-Badger (Feb 11, 2013)

Thinking of having a Prince Albert piercing & wondered if anyone had had it done - was it painful, healing time etc?

Had my nipple pierced about 17-18yrs ago & it wasn't particularly comfortable for several weeks / maybe a couple of months. I still have the ring in, but have been stretching it for the last couple of months: have gone up from the "standard" 1.6mm gauge to 4mm so far without any migration.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Fvck that, makes you p1ss out of two holes don't it?


----------



## Dave653 (Dec 10, 2012)

My mate has one, he said it was sharp pain at first and sore while it healed but now he loves it, so do the ladies apparently


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hurt when its done (as you can imagine lol) took mine out a few years ago but the hole still hasnt healed :sad:


----------



## Rancid-Badger (Feb 11, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Fvck that, makes you p1ss out of two holes don't it?


I'm glad at least one person didn't dissapoint with the kind of "objective" response I was expecting :lol:

I've been procrastinating about having it done for a while - to be honest what puts me off more than anything is the idea of some hairy ****d tattooist getting hold of my cock & the embarrasment of it deciding to shrivel to miniscule proportions at the thought of a chuffing great needle getting inserted in it!

Perhaps I'd better wait until my divorce comes through - not that my wife'd notice anyway! lol

Any idea on healing times? Although I guess they do vary from person to person...


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Rancid-Badger said:


> I'm glad at least one person didn't dissapoint with the kind of "objective" response I was expecting :lol:
> 
> I've been procrastinating about having it done for a while - to be honest what puts me off more than anything is the idea of some hairy ****d tattooist getting hold of my cock & the embarrasment of it deciding to shrivel to miniscule proportions at the thought of a chuffing great needle getting inserted in it!
> 
> ...


I just meant I could never do that, I value my nob more than that, what if it went wrong or got infected. But regarding your wife not noticing comment, I know how you feel mate :laugh:


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I dont get why any man would pierce his knob...


----------



## Rancid-Badger (Feb 11, 2013)

MF88 said:


> I just meant I could never do that, I value my nob more than that, what if it went wrong or got infected. But regarding your wife not noticing comment, I know how you feel mate :laugh:


No worries, I was mainly expecting replies along those line anyway lol


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

*is googling Prince Albert piercing*










how about NO.. HELL NO!!!


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

I had mine done about 6 month ago and it was about 2 second sharp feeling and then was fine. They use some sort of numbing spray that cleans the area and numbs it.

Started with a 2mm bar for a few days until it healed a little, then I got a 8g (3.2mm) ball closure ring. after a month or so i then got a 4mm bcr and thats what I have stayed at.

as for peeing out of 2 holes, i dont. Just same as before i had it done.

Go get it done, if you dont like it then take it out and it will close up and heal if you take it out within the first 4-6 week.

.


----------



## Rancid-Badger (Feb 11, 2013)

Cheers DGM, useful to know.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## tinfoil (Apr 4, 2013)

edinburgh6982 said:


>


I wouldnt worry about the tattooist holding your cock, worry about the pain and agony! Priorities are wrong!!!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

On a slightly different note my mum was telling me about someone she knew who had it done, but she refered to it as a "King Edward"! Still makes me laugh now, the image of a guy with a jacket potato wedged in his jap! Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

TheBob said:


> I have one . Had it years . Its doesnt hurt to get pierced . Stings a bit when having a **** when healing
> 
> I stretched mine to 1cm however its now a more respectable 6mm curved barbell
> 
> The hardest thing is having a **** in a urninal you have to turn your knob over as you will have 2 streams


Bit like Ghostbusters then


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fck that, end up like Slimer


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

How do these things work with condoms ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd consider one if I wasn't very much a grower :whistling:


----------



## Rancid-Badger (Feb 11, 2013)

TheBob said:


> If the op is hardcore he will get an ampallang


Had to google that: reminds me of a tribesman with a bone through his nose! lol

Maybe I'll pass...


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Rancid-Badger said:


> Thinking of having a Prince Albert piercing


I can't understand anyone wanting to mess with their tickle tackle, each to his own i suppose, just be aware there may be side effects http://www.mademan.com/mm/side-effects-prince-albert-body-piercing.html#vply=0


----------

